# What model JD is this?



## acepilot (May 28, 2004)

I ran my Farmall Super A in the local parade and there was a group of 5 or 6 John Deere's in the parade as well. I saw this tractor and have no idea what model it is. Any help?

Scott
Bloomer, WI


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

There was one on Ebay like that not to long ago. If memory is correct it was like an L.A.

Someone here should know better than I.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Yes, I think psrumors is correct. They were produced by John Deere for 1937 - 1946 according to my source. 

:cpu:


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

If I remember right, it is a model "LA". Here's one in the showroom window at the Napa store in Brookings, Or (just north of the California border on Hw101). The store manager was selling it for the widow of the owner. He passed away just after restoring it. I asked him "How many hours since the restore"? His answer: "About 2 parades!". Price was $3,500 and I think it was a 1945.

<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v165/kgregc/DSC00711.jpg>

<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v165/kgregc/DSC00712.jpg>

<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v165/kgregc/DSC00713.jpg>

<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v165/kgregc/DSC00714.jpg>

Greg


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Yep. it is an "LA" and Greg, very nice pics of a beautiful retoration.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:smoking

My son has one that looks just like that that he offered to give to me. He said it runs good but he dont need it and wants more room in his shop. Now if I can just get him to deliver it. He is in Wa. state & I am in Ca. so I probably wont get it.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Johnbron,
If he offered it to me, I'd be renting a truck and fetching it before he changed his mind. There's nothing like a FREE Deere


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

whats the diffents between the L and the LA l know that the LI was yellow


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Johnbron,

I live in Wa state and would love to have it? Any chance?

:worthy: :worthy: :worthy: :worthy: 

Greg


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

I once saw a L and a LA parked side by side and I couldn't tell the differences until they were pointed out to me by the owner. The main difference, I remember, was the two tubes running the length of the tractor. One was hollow and one was solid. I can't remember which was which. Think the solid tube was the LA. The change had something to do with the shortage of raw material during the war. 

As far as someone giving me one, I think I'd make the trip from CA to WA for a free one. These tractors don't weigh 1600 lbs. soaking wet. Towing wouldn't be a problem and a visit with my son would justify the trip without having a tractor in the bargain.

:cpu:


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

The L has the hollow tubes and the LA has the solid tubes, unless you come across a very early LA, which will have hollow tube frame in order to use up left over stock. The L will have pressed steel rear rims and the LA has the solid cast center with a outer rim bolted to it. One other difference is, the L had a Hercules engine. By the time the LA came out, John Deere had perfected their own upright engine.

If the LA in the NAPA store was restored inside and out and a good job done to it, it is worth the $3500 asking price. Unstyled L's are going for $6500 and up. As for an unstyled LI, you're talking big $$$$$$.

The only down fall with these tractors, if you want to call it a down fall, is the serial number tag was located on the back of the right rear axle, where it was very prone to being ripped off with a foot.


----------

